# Best of Best mountain bike towns/states



## DirtGash (Mar 1, 2008)

What would people on here say is the best place to live and ride?

I am packing it up and moving next spring to where this place maybe. My requirements are of this....

Needs year round or damn close to year round riding.

kick ass trails...a good mix of downhills and flowing singletrack

Affordable and a real town...not a tourist, seasonal, expensive destination resort type town.

Snow resorts somewhat in driveable distance for winter fun.

and the most important of all...damn good beer!

From what I've found Arizona seems to fit the closest to those requirements. Looking for other riders persepctives that live across the country.


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

yeah, you're definitely looking at the southwest. socal, arizona, new mexico. texas would qualify if there were close enough skiing.


----------



## cannesdo (Feb 3, 2007)

I lived in Chico, CA before hitting the road. It's a great town. Positioned in the upper part of the central valley in CA, the summers are hot (and dry) and you can ride year-round. Bidwell Park starts in the center of town (there's a five mile section that starts right downtown), has a paved loop and lots of singletrack off of that, horse trails etc. They filmed the original Robinhood film there. The park extends up into the foothills where you'll find the more advanced trails. (Google "Bidwell Park" for images) Downieville (hello) is just a few hours drive up into the Sierras, San Francisco is 3.5 hrs to the SW (and Santa Cruz). Skiing a few hours away at Tahoe. Home of Chico State University and the Sierra Nevada Brewery, and they've got great (!) Greek food at Sultan's Bistro (that's always on my list for the perfect town). And don't miss Hula's, a cool stir-fry place where you pick the ingredients and they fry it up for you on an open grill. $8 and it will feed you for four days.

They have a great little independent theater with couches up front where they show all the art/foreign films, an amazing Thursday night market (complete with rock wall), music in the park every Friday in the summer -- this just might be your kind of town. There's always something going on in Chico.

Damn, I'm starting to wonder why I ever left. Phfff.....

The leaves aren't off the trees until just before Christmas. They might get a few days of freeze, but no snow. The locals are friendly. They have an olympic sized pool through which the creek runs that is a gathering place in the summer, and several natural pools/"holes" in the upper park that you have to hike down to that are really amazing...and clothing optional. It's a liberal college town of about 100,000 but it only feels like about 50 or 60, but I admit the traffic is worse than it used to be. 

Worth checking out. I'd never heard of the place but my dad got a job at the university there my last year in college and I ended up there by default. 

Very bike friendly. There's literally a bike shop on every block.


----------



## primoz (Jun 7, 2006)

I would stick with this where I live (Kranj, Slovenia), small place in middle of Alps, with great skiing in winter, great biking in summer and everything else in between  But I somehow doubt you are looking for places outside of USA


----------



## DirtGash (Mar 1, 2008)

cannesdo said:


> I lived in Chico, CA before hitting the road. It's a great town. Positioned in the upper part of the central valley in CA, the summers are hot (and dry) and you can ride year-round. Bidwell Park starts in the center of town (there's a five mile section that starts right downtown), has a paved loop and lots of singletrack off of that, horse trails etc. They filmed the original Robinhood film there. The park extends up into the foothills where you'll find the more advanced trails. (Google "Bidwell Park" for images) Downieville (hello) is just a few hours drive up into the Sierras, San Francisco is 3.5 hrs to the SW (and Santa Cruz). Skiing a few hours away at Tahoe. Home of Chico State University and the Sierra Nevada Brewery, and they've got great (!) Greek food at Sultan's Bistro (that's always on my list for the perfect town). And don't miss Hula's, a cool stir-fry place where you pick the ingredients and they fry it up for you on an open grill. $8 and it will feed you for four days.
> 
> They have a great little independent theater with couches up front where they show all the art/foreign films, an amazing Thursday night market (complete with rock wall), music in the park every Friday in the summer -- this just might be your kind of town. There's always something going on in Chico.
> 
> ...


Sounds pretty awesome. I live in and have been living in the northwest for close to 2 decades now, so one could say I am over the endless days of rain and wet, cold winters. I've been through Chico a few times in my teenage years visiting family in Oroville (sp?) and loved the dry arid heat. As the other post mentioned, I'm definatly looking at the southwest and parts of Cali as my only options, which is fine...just need to go where the best biking is. I'm a bike mechanic too, so a town with bikes shops is a must!

Thanks for the info, I'm up to read what others have to say about areas they have lived in. It's easy to visit and ride and fall in love with a place quickly, but long term living can be a different story....kind of like a relationship! hahaha


----------



## cannesdo (Feb 3, 2007)

I hear ya. By my fourth year of college in the Pacific NW, I'd had enough of the rain too. Two decades...yowz...time for you to dry out.


----------



## grungePoodle (Jul 3, 2007)

I grew up in Chico and go back to visit. Awesome town. I ride in upper Bidwell Park, and also drive over to Downieville which is only a couple hours away. 

I now live in Austin, Texas and wouldn't trade it for ANYTHING. In fact, it reminds me of Chico but MUCH larger. Chico is under 100,000 people and Austin area is close to a million. The vibe is similar and people are very friendly. We ride all year round. You can hit any mountain bike trail in the area and see somebody you know. We have an awesome mt bike community. Only thing is that you are at least a days drive from snow. But I sure enjoy riding on Thanksgiving in a short sleeve jersey.


----------



## Evil Patrick (Sep 13, 2004)

grungePoodle said:


> I now live in Austin, Texas and wouldn't trade it for ANYTHING. In fact, it reminds me of Chico but MUCH larger. Chico is under 100,000 people and Austin area is close to a million. The vibe is similar and people are very friendly. We ride all year round. You can hit any mountain bike trail in the area and see somebody you know. We have an awesome mt bike community. Only thing is that you are at least a days drive from snow. But I sure enjoy riding on Thanksgiving in a short sleeve jersey.


Amen.

But you and I look at one point a little different. I'm thinking it's yet another perk that snow is
a day's drive away.

:thumbsup:


----------



## GT2005 (Mar 23, 2005)

I've always liked Chico, it's a very friendly college town and with Bidwell Park, it's really pretty nice. The bike shops I have been to there in Chico had knowledgeable and friendly people working there. Oroville is not too far away for riding trails over there or boating and fishing. Skiing isn't too much farther away. Austin is just too big (if I am on the feeder road, I can see the freeway, but just can't get onto it, takes a little getting used to), but I've enjoyed visting there a few times over the years. If you are in the rainy PNW, Chico is the closest move. Someplace in Arizona might be worth your consideration also.  -GT2005


----------



## Shelbak73 (Nov 10, 2007)

Bortis, NO*!*


----------



## Gatorback (Oct 9, 2007)

The Asheville, North Carolina area would be high on my list. I get to visit there a couple of times a year and it is awesome. Most of the time I'm there in the summer and fall, but last year I also did a ride in 50 degree weather on a short vacation between Christmas and New Years. 

I think any discussion of great places to ride would have to include Durango, Crested Butte, and a few other areas in Colorado. Sure they are resort areas and there are times when you can't ride because of the weather, but when you've got so much wilderness single track right outside your front door when the snow melts, well I think those places have to be up there. 

I get to ride year round in Florida and have 75 miles of pretty sweet singletrack in my county. The trailhead is just 5 miles from my home. But 75 miles isn't that much variety when you ride on the trails 4-5 times a week.


----------



## glenzx (Dec 19, 2003)

DirtGash said:


> What would people on here say is the best place to live and ride?
> 
> I am packing it up and moving next spring to where this place maybe. My requirements are of this....
> 
> ...


Kathleen!

Wow. Big change. Hear I thought the Mountain Bike Godess would always be there - as a warm, friendly port for wayward riders seeking winter refuge in the Southwest. Phoenix is hard to beat - but is HUGE and hot, and knowing most of this region somewhat - the only places that come to mind are Albuquerque and Austin. Or California - but cost of living is a giant hurdle. Bend, OR always seemed cool, but may be too small-town tourisy (like Santa Fe!).

Las Cruces / El Paso would be rather similar in climate and terrain to PHX, but perhaps worth looking at. You know how fantastic the Gila area is - and is close to the southern parts of NM.

Lastly, the southeast has some great spots - but we'll need *rt* and company to chime in. Asheville, NC ranks in my personal top 3 of "if I could go anywhere..." places.

Tough call!


----------



## Dangeruss (Jan 24, 2006)

St. George UT gets my vote. Large-ish town. Lots of local trails, and within 30 minutes to 5 hours you've got Moab, Gooseberry, Brian Head (ski in Winter, ride in Summer), Red Canyon, The Grand Canyon, Fruita, Vegas, Northern AZ, the San Rafael Swell, Zion NP, Arches NP, Canyonlands NP. Push a bit further and you've got SLC and Colorado skiing and high elevation trails. The West coast is less than a day's drive.

Beer is the only issue. But you're a stone's throw away from Nevada or Arizona, so small scale smuggling is always an option, or learn to brew your own.


----------



## Crash_Enburn (Mar 31, 2008)

Personally, I rather like Albuquerque. Granted, I'm just beginning in this whole MB thing, but the foothills trails are enjoyable, and there is lots more around. We are close to skiing too.

AZ, in my opinion, is *painfully* hot.


----------



## mtnbkrid (Jan 30, 2004)

Not Boise.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

I'll put in a plug for Gallup, NM. Within half a days drive from Durango, Teluride, Moab, Phoenix, Albuquerque, Sante Fe, Taos, Flagstaff (another good choice, btw), with mild winters and mild summers, plenty of good good riding in the nearby (20 mins) Zuni Mts, plus the famous High Desert Trail System at your doorstep. Small town atmosphere, great art scene. Real. Wish someone would open a microbrewery, but no shortage of good beer.


----------



## dft (Apr 9, 2004)

grungePoodle said:


> I grew up in Chico and go back to visit. Awesome town. I ride in upper Bidwell Park, and also drive over to Downieville which is only a couple hours away.
> 
> I now live in Austin, Texas and wouldn't trade it for ANYTHING. In fact, it reminds me of Chico but MUCH larger. Chico is under 100,000 people and Austin area is close to a million. The vibe is similar and people are very friendly. We ride all year round. You can hit any mountain bike trail in the area and see somebody you know. We have an awesome mt bike community. Only thing is that you are at least a days drive from snow. But I sure enjoy riding on Thanksgiving in a short sleeve jersey.


i'm glad you like autstin, but for just mountain biking, no comparison between nor cal and austin for riding, austin is WAY behind for big mountain riding.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

grungePoodle said:


> I now live in Austin, Texas and wouldn't trade it for ANYTHING. In fact, it reminds me of Chico but MUCH larger. Chico is under 100,000 people and Austin area is close to a million. The vibe is similar and people are very friendly. We ride all year round. You can hit any mountain bike trail in the area and see somebody you know. We have an awesome mt bike community. Only thing is that you are at least a days drive from snow. But I sure enjoy riding on Thanksgiving in a short sleeve jersey.


Plus, there are the world class mountains in Austin.


----------



## brado1 (Oct 5, 2004)

+1 FOR ASHEVILLE 
western North Carolina is great technical riding year round! :thumbsup:


----------



## Camshaft213 (Feb 16, 2008)

huntsville, AL

monte sano right here, raccoon mtn an hour an a half to the north, and oak mtn an hour an a half to the south.

ridable year round.


----------



## OnyRS (Dec 17, 2007)

I'll be honest and start by saying that I don't like living in the Atlanta/North GA area, but it does meet all of your requirements. The cost of living is hard to beat and there are tons of trails within "drive for a ride" distance.


----------



## CEB (Mar 17, 2005)

Santa Maria, SLO, Paso Robles, Santa Cruz, Ventura, Oxnard, Santa Clarita, Santa Claus..........


----------



## HotBlack (Feb 9, 2008)

Move to Socal. San Diego. There's no crime, the city is clean, well-run, and bicycle-friendly, the trails are plentiful, super fun, and oh so close by. The people are all very down to earth, friendly, and outdoorsy. It's a very health-conscious and peaceful place. It's also amazingly affordable.

It's really, really wonderful.


----------



## Mrledzeppelin (Apr 4, 2008)

Trust me, not south Florida!

damn


----------



## g-bus (Aug 13, 2007)

The Shenandoah valley area would fit your requirements pretty well. I live in Harrisonburg (where JMU is) and housing is very reasonable, decent sized town, and with the college there is a good bit of "cultural" activities. Snow sports are pretty meh, but there is a small place about 9 miles from here, and Snowshoe is about 2+ hours, (pretty decent skiing and Kona mtn bike park). We don't get too much rain, actually very little, and the winters are pretty mild and summers aren't killer hot,so riding year-round is definitely doable. Active mountain bike community, with expansive riding, but you almost never come across another rider on the trails. Beer, well we've got one micro brewery in town, but this is a college town so there is no shortage of drinking and quality beer stores. I really love it here but I'm planning to move next year (hopefully out west somewhere), just because I've lived around here my whole life and I need a change, but I'd recommend giving it a look.


----------



## mtbjedi1 (Apr 9, 2007)

Santa Fe rocks!


----------



## grungePoodle (Jul 3, 2007)

dft said:


> austin is WAY behind for big mountain riding.


Agreed. Most people that leave Austin, head north to the mountains of Colorado. We don't have the altitude or big climbs, but we've definitely got some technical rocky trails.


----------



## grungePoodle (Jul 3, 2007)

CEB said:


> Santa Maria, SLO, Paso Robles,


<drool> I used to live in Atascadero too. SLO, Paso and SM area is some of THE most beautiful country around. If I won the lottery I would buy a second home there.


----------



## chickenlegs (Feb 2, 2004)

g-bus said:


> The Shenandoah valley area would fit your requirements pretty well. I live in Harrisonburg...


Nice call. Harrisonburg hardly ever gets a mention when these "best riding towns" conversations come up. The riding in western VA is tough to beat, IMHO. From Douthat to great north mtn and points in between.

When it comes to best riding towns (real cities) in the southeast/east, I would say it's Asheville and Harrisonburg at the top, and Chattanooga becoming a real contender.

To the OP, you can essentially ride year-round in these places... but I can't promise you'll exactly be escaping a "cold wet winter!" Pisgah and GW forests can get cold as sh*t!


----------



## cocheese (Jan 12, 2004)

cannesdo said:


> I hear ya. By my fourth year of college in the Pacific NW, I'd had enough of the rain too. Two decades...yowz...time for you to dry out.


Ditto on that. I've been in the Pac NW almost a decade and this past winter almost broke me. It was wet, wet, wet. Now it seems that the Spring will never come. No global warming here. It's global cooling and wetness. 

I'd love to live in a place where we had more seasons than one, that being the Winter.


----------



## D.Crank (May 24, 2008)

cocheese said:


> Ditto on that. I've been in the Pac NW almost a decade and this past winter almost broke me. It was wet, wet, wet. Now it seems that the Spring will never come. No global warming here. It's global cooling and wetness.
> 
> I'd love to live in a place where we had more seasons than one, that being the Winter.


Bwahaha! The summers in the PNW can be beautiful! Plus, there's no real winter there as far as I'm concerned. Damp and cool, maybe. But, rain ≠ winter. Give Saskatchewan a whirl!


----------



## cannesdo (Feb 3, 2007)

Small digression here, a little health tip....For those of you living in damp climates like the Pacific NW, if you stick your tongue out and see ridges on the sides of your tongue (teeth marks) that's indicative of inner "dampness" You can dry that dampness with a daily dropper full (or two) of red root tincture. It's good stuff -- ok to take on a daily basis. Great spleen tonic.


----------



## Evil Patrick (Sep 13, 2004)

This site might help with some of the other parts of your decision. Things like cost of living,
cost of housing, population, industries, climate data, etc...

http://www.findyourspot.com

This site has a wealth of info too.

http://www.city-data.com/

Austin may not have mountains, but it's got "in your face" hills that are mostly rocks. The
trails are tight and steep. They'll kick you in the gut. Very technical riding. Not much that 
can be classified as "buff" singletrack. Not for everyone. The hills are jammed together, so
no long sustained climbs or downhills. The workout is more like weight lifting. You'll gain
100 ft, lose 100 ft. gain 200 ft, lose 200 ft, over and over for the whole ride. And every
gain and loss is over a trail that's loaded with loose and embedded rocks and rock shelves.











For many people, this is not their idea of fun.

We do get to ride all year 'round. It's hot in the summers, but rarely too hot (too hot = PHX - 
where people can die if they push too hard in the heat of the summer). It's never too cold.
Last "winter", I rode when it was 37 degrees one morning! (I hear laughter). Most deep
winter days around here, it's in the 50's. I put on arm warmers (there's that laughing again)
I've seen snow three times in the last 12 years. I've seen ice storms maybe 4 times.

Anyone that wants to visit to just try it out will find that there are plenty of friendly riders
that will be happy to show them the trails. We do worry about the safety of visitors, though.
There are plenty of opportunities for these trails to put a hurtin' on ya. If you're crashing,
you're landing in nasty rocks. Tuck and roll doesn't work here.

Like I said, Austin is not for everyone, but you shouldn't knock it until you try it.


----------



## ionsmuse (Jul 14, 2005)

Dangeruss said:


> St. George UT gets my vote. Large-ish town. Lots of local trails, and within 30 minutes to 5 hours you've got Moab, Gooseberry, Brian Head (ski in Winter, ride in Summer), Red Canyon, The Grand Canyon, Fruita, Vegas, Northern AZ, the San Rafael Swell, Zion NP, Arches NP, Canyonlands NP. Push a bit further and you've got SLC and Colorado skiing and high elevation trails. The West coast is less than a day's drive.
> 
> Beer is the only issue. But you're a stone's throw away from Nevada or Arizona, so small scale smuggling is always an option, or learn to brew your own.


All true. However, unless you're a retiree, a mormon family, or just special, St. George is not a very fun place to live. And hot in the summer.

OP, you want Flagstaff. Good luck finding a job.


----------



## Evil Patrick (Sep 13, 2004)

ionsmuse said:


> OP, you want Flagstaff. Good luck finding a job.


Anything in the MTBermuda Triangle -- Flagstaff, Prescott, Sedona.

:thumbsup:

But as you say, employment might be a challenge.

OP. What do you do? What do you want to do? What are you willing to do? What's available
and fits any of those questions? Will it be enough money?

*EDIT: Well, everyone -- it looks like DirtGash has made a decision:*

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=417017


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

dft said:


> i'm glad you like autstin, but for just mountain biking, no comparison between nor cal and austin for riding, austin is WAY behind for big mountain riding.


uh, kinda geographically challenged, there *are* no mountains in/near austin.

that's not to say you can't put together a ride with 5k+ climbing in it, but there's no long grinders nor bombers.

makes a great excuse to get outta tx now and then though, to go visit Real Hills.

( am currently happily living in Austin )

I do miss seasons though. Four days of fall,six of spring, two of winter, and the balance being summer is a bit to handle sometimes. Of course, we don't have the death-dealing 110+ with no humidity like central/lower AZ does so we get to keep riding all summer long during daylight hours, should we choose to.

I could also be happy in AZ, from what I've sampled of the Tucson and Phoenix culture and trails that part of life could be very happy there. Much shorter drive to mountains for visiting with snow.


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

*Mountains overrated...*



Jayem said:


> Plus, there are the world class mountains in Austin.


OK Jayem...let me clarify that statement. Frankly I don't like big mountains unless I can shuttle those suckers. Extremely long periods of intense climbing...or walking...kinda suck IMO. Now I'm talking about the kind of climbing you'd find in the big mountains of Colorado and such. I know some really like that kind of abuse, and that's fine for those that do, but I don't...and I think a good many other mountainbikers don't either. Maybe we should just call them dirt bikes...ooops...that name is already kind of taken, isn't it.

Now, I do like the ups and downs like you find in Moab and such places. I think technical terrain is more fun than just finding things to climb for long distances and long periods of time. So, those of you who like big mountains with big climbing...enjoy. I'll take more rolling technical terrain anyday. These are preferential issues to some degree, of course, and I'm not slamming those who have a different priority in their riding enjoyment.


----------



## Evil Patrick (Sep 13, 2004)

uh...

Did you read my post and just try to re-phrase it.

plagiarizer!

















BTW - thanks for not squishing Buck yesterday. Did you catch my "hello"?


----------



## Jwind (Mar 1, 2006)

Nebraska, gotta be Nebraska


----------



## crager34 (Feb 23, 2005)

St. George UT. I would say Moab, but finding good paying work for as much as it cost to live here is tough, without having 2 or more jobs.


----------



## glenzx (Dec 19, 2003)

TNC said:


> Frankly I don't like big mountains unless I can shuttle those suckers.... Now I'm talking about the kind of climbing you'd find in the big mountains of Colorado and such. I know some really like that kind of abuse, and that's fine for those that do, but I don't...


Being a relatively late-in-life Rocky Mountain 'type', I admit that climbing for 3-4 hours and descending for 1-2 hours is addictave. The fitness and skills required demand some dedication, but the payoff - like seeing the sun pop up into the sky over 12k foot peaks on a crystal clear, calm, cool summer morning - is oh so worth it.

Overall - I could live and enjoy pretty much anywhere folks have mentioned, and would embrace the challenges and quirks of that regions trails' character. I find it sort of funny when folks get all defensive about 'their' turf! If it weren't for the epic road and mountainbiking - I think Santa Fe (where I'm at), NM would rank abysmally low as far as places to live. Old well-to-do folks and an odd, underlying old-school anti-****** feeling add up to sort of cruddy total. Add in ZERO night life and an general sense of slowness ala ' land of manana', and sheesh! That and the fact the weather is 6-8 months of cool / cold, 1-2 months of WIND, and a few OK months where it's neither too hot, too cold, no too WINDY - but the forests might be closed due to fire hazard.

Anyhow, we do need Kathleen to chime in!


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

Evil Patrick said:


> uh...
> 
> Did you read my post and just try to re-phrase it.
> 
> ...


We co-authored.

I think Buck would have squished me, these days.

Yes I did, butthead. 

I ran into Buck and Mooney later on, after you had dusted them off. They seemed happy to relax. Funny, was talking bikes n stuff n how Bizzo broke Mooneys.

Thirty minutes after they left I ran into Bizzo. Out riding, stitches bandaged up under-glove, broken rib, and all.

I would add to Our Posts; that for people transitioning from Sandstone-land to Limestone-land, prepare to endo.

Getting acclimated to the Lack of Tracktion (TM) is sometimes a hassel, and I only visit limestone.


----------



## Redline fan (Mar 31, 2008)

Grand Junction Colorado would work. I lived there years ago for the riding and it was of course sweet (Fruita). Western Colorado is an amazing place to hang for sure. I'm living in Vegas these days for the year round riding and I love it. I haven't missed many weekends in my 3 years of living here. We have two large sections of trails that are not far from town. Most people are here to gamble and party and not ride, thus there is not much traffic on the trails.


----------



## Brown_Teeth (Jan 15, 2004)

SLO, CA is pretty ideal not many places with a year round dh rides right in town plus a huge ridge line to explore or just shuttle it. Good breweries, and wow the gals here are beautiful, must be the college effect


----------



## ionsmuse (Jul 14, 2005)

Evil Patrick said:


> Anything in the MTBermuda Triangle -- Flagstaff, Prescott, Sedona.
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> But as you say, employment might be a challenge.


What is _within_ that triangle? Jerome? 

I have to say, Bill Williams mountain has some sick riding, and ridiculous potential.


----------



## luckybastard (Sep 29, 2006)

How's Co Springs? The winters aren't that bad are they? They get dumped on a couple times a year, but it doesn't stay snowy all year does it?


----------



## Evil Patrick (Sep 13, 2004)

luckybastard said:


> How's Co Springs? The winters aren't that bad are they? They get dumped on a couple times a year, but it doesn't stay snowy all year does it?


This site has a wealth of info too.

http://www.city-data.com/

(echo...echo...echo...)


----------



## cannesdo (Feb 3, 2007)

Jwind said:


> Nebraska, gotta be Nebraska


HOO-AH! Bikers of the Corn...


----------



## WindWithMe (Apr 17, 2008)

Jwind said:


> Nebraska, gotta be Nebraska


 Hey now,we have one good thing going for us;its only 500 miles to Colorado from Lincoln.


----------



## helibird (Apr 22, 2008)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Dangeruss
> St. George UT gets my vote. Large-ish town. Lots of local trails, and within 30 minutes to 5 hours you've got Moab, Gooseberry, Brian Head (ski in Winter, ride in Summer), Red Canyon, The Grand Canyon, Fruita, Vegas, Northern AZ, the San Rafael Swell, Zion NP, Arches NP, Canyonlands NP. Push a bit further and you've got SLC and Colorado skiing and high elevation trails. The West coast is less than a day's drive.
> 
> ...


Matters on what you feel is fun. I've lived here (stgeorge) 4 years and it is a great place. Granted if your into the walking down to the corner bar it's not going to be. I'm not much into drinking I'm way more into the outdoors and this place is sure hard to beat for that. Pretty much any climate within an hour and you can ride year around (it's in the 40's-50's in january). Yes it's a little hot in the summer for about 3 months but you just ride early and be done by 10 or 11 and your fine. Go south and your into death valley type desert, north your in pine/cedar forest, East more red rock and zion national park. When my fiance and I feel like a little more night life, Mesquite is only 30 minutes away and vegas is 1.5 hours. The demographic has really changed here in the last 5 years with a large influx of people from Cali and Vegas.



> Beer is the only issue. But you're a stone's throw away from Nevada or Arizona, so small scale smuggling is always an option, or learn to brew your own.


 It's not a "dry" town you can buy beer anyplace. There just aren't a whole lot of bars. Now that I think of it to be honest not counting bars in like applebees or iggys, I think the only bar is in the bowling alley!


----------



## Evil Patrick (Sep 13, 2004)

I took the Find Your Spot survey and St George came up on top.

If I could only find a good job there...


----------



## atrophy (Sep 23, 2006)

Reno. There is year round riding with the exception of about 3 wks. The snow is gone very quickly. No state income tax, great airport, 25 min to Tahoe. In the summer Tahoe is beyond description good. I live in North Az, and it's good, but Tahoe crushes it. There is more great riding in Tahoe than all of AZ combined. From North AZ it is a day drive to skiing.


----------



## Brown_Teeth (Jan 15, 2004)

Wow that's a large temp swing we are here suffering thru 50-70 year round in CA coasts. But hey its St George got poligamists why ride bike


----------



## Evil Patrick (Sep 13, 2004)

Brown_Teeth said:


> Wow that's a large temp swing we are here suffering thru 50-70 year round in CA coasts. But hey its St George got poligamists why ride bike


Didn't you mean, "But what the fcuk, its St George got polygamists why ride bike?"


----------



## Brown_Teeth (Jan 15, 2004)

Yup, actually St George, UT been there, nice place but its turistaville on a major interstate, not a place to do more than ride and bye bye.


----------



## Evil Patrick (Sep 13, 2004)

Reno would be good, but I'll have to disagree about the statement "There is more great riding 
in Tahoe than all of AZ combined." I've ridden lots of AZ and lots of Tahoe. I think the word
"great" really depends on what you're looking for. Flag, Sedona, Prescott, Phoenix, Tucson -
there's a lot of sweet trail all across AZ. Tahoe is only one lake. Yes, it's spectacular.


----------



## atrophy (Sep 23, 2006)

I was not meaning to diss AZ, as I think the riding is great, and beats most places. Tahoe's combo of tons of sun, perfect summer temps, huge trees offering shade and wind shelter, big vertical options, lakes/streams, a great race series at Northstar in the summer and in Reno/Carson from Feb-Sept, free-riding options at Northstar, infinite trails from really technical to non-technical, big climbs/small climbs/rolling stuff, etc. It offers alot and doesn't seem to spare anyone. But it's just my opinion. It's where I would go if I were moving somewhere to maximize fun on the bike.


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

Personally, I'm a PNW guy... Humboldt county and southern Oregon to be exact.


But if you want to move where the people are cool and the riding is killer you should check out Santa Cruz. Not only can you mountain bike 7 days a week, but you can also surf 7 days a week. The weather is nice, usualy a little foggy in the morning which burns off to beautiful blue skies and 70's-80's for the temp. The trails are largely located under forested canopies so you'll stay shaded and cool. We have the Santa Cruz mountains, a multitude of state parks, and the entire bay area with it's many diverse and incredible riding spots. We have xc, am, freeride, dh shuttles, and tons of really awesome roads to ride on too (if that melts your butter). The people in town are pretty nice but some of the locals are over-opinionated (and of course they're always right:thumbsup: ) and smelly hippies. As far as beer goes, Santa Cruz has a microbrewery, there's a few more in the mountains, along the coast, inland... not to mention all the healthy and organic grocery stores that have amazing beer selections. 

So yeah, killer trails, incredible geographical diversity, surf, awesome beer, and yes we have cute ladies too.

It can be pricey here, but oh well. The riding and lifestyle is awesome.


----------



## chickenlegs (Feb 2, 2004)

TNC said:


> OK Jayem...let me clarify that statement. Frankly I don't like big mountains unless I can shuttle those suckers. Extremely long periods of intense climbing...or walking...kinda suck IMO. Now I'm talking about the kind of climbing you'd find in the big mountains of Colorado and such.


Lots of fun mountains to ride in that are smaller than ones found in CO but bigger than those found near Austin. Look to NC, VA, WV, OR, AZ, CA, SD, N GA for examples.


----------



## pkeigs (May 29, 2007)

Fort Collins would fit your criteria, we can usually ride year around except for the few snow storms we get where it sticks for a couple of days. We are 2-2.5 hours away from good skiing in the winter, we have a ton of good beer in the city. Odells, New Belgium, lots of denver and other state micro brews in the area etc. 4.5 hours to Fruita, 5.5 to Moab. We have a ton of good riding in the state


----------



## dft (Apr 9, 2004)

austin riding: "The workout is more like weight lifting. You'll gain
100 ft, lose 100 ft. gain 200 ft, lose 200 ft, over and over for the whole ride."

oh i would HATE that, i like 2500 foot climbs minimum so i can actually enjoy a substained descent. but each their own. i drop my seat for all downhill riding, thus would really hate up/down/up/down riding.


----------



## Evil Patrick (Sep 13, 2004)

dft said:


> austin riding: "The workout is more like weight lifting. You'll gain
> 100 ft, lose 100 ft. gain 200 ft, lose 200 ft, over and over for the whole ride."
> 
> oh i would HATE that, i like 2500 foot climbs minimum so i can actually enjoy a substained descent. but each their own. i drop my seat for all downhill riding, thus would really hate up/down/up/down riding.


"but you shouldn't knock it until you try it"


----------



## G_Blanco (Feb 26, 2007)

How about the Sacramento area. Close to Tahoe's great MTBRing, skiing, and its other outdoor activities. Close to Downieville. 1 1/2 hours to SF bay area. We have an international airport. Lots of decent trails in the area (salmon falls, auburn, foresthill, ect). The folsom breakouts who ride every tuesday and they are a blast with post ride beers. Prairie City race series on wednesdays and a new tbf race series on fridays. jobs are pretty good here (gov. and health care tops). housing market is in a free fall here so there are some great bargains rite next top the american river. As far as the other places people have listed... Santa cruz..very nice great biking...but its a tourist town and very very $$$$$ with not very many jobs.  St. george..I have driven through there and it is very nice and close to vegas, the canyons, and not really into beer there thats all I know. Chico is very nice. It is just north of Sac.


----------



## HotBlack (Feb 9, 2008)

pkeigs said:


> Fort Collins would fit your criteria,


I was fortunate enough to live in FC in 1998. It was the best place I ever lived in the US. Years spent in Boulder, Denver, Aspen, and Breck did not compare. Only Fort Collins had the best balance of everything. It is a real place to live (and ride and hike and climb and...)

I imagine the place has changed in ten years, but I still work toward my goal of moving back there again someday.


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

glenzx said:


> Kathleen!
> 
> Wow. Big change. Hear I thought the Mountain Bike Godess would always be there - as a warm, friendly port for wayward riders seeking winter refuge in the Southwest. Phoenix is hard to beat - but is HUGE and hot, and knowing most of this region somewhat - the only places that come to mind are Albuquerque and Austin. Or California - but cost of living is a giant hurdle. Bend, OR always seemed cool, but may be too small-town tourisy (like Santa Fe!).
> 
> ...


Hahaha, I think you read the OP's handle as DurtGurl! Subliminal message there, Glen?

Oh, in the 'old days' the correct answer to this question would be "Peoria!"

Out!


----------



## Simatta (Dec 29, 2006)

Yet another vote for Shenandoah Valley.


----------



## poff (Dec 23, 2003)

Salida, CO
Reno, NV
Anywhere in Wyoming you can get a job.


----------



## cannesdo (Feb 3, 2007)

his dudeness said:


> Personally, I'm a PNW guy... Humboldt county and southern Oregon to be exact.
> 
> But if you want to move where the people are cool and the riding is killer you should check out Santa Cruz. Not only can you mountain bike 7 days a week, but you can also surf 7 days a week.


Another vote for Santa Cruz...That place really grows on you. Between the big trees and the ocean and the biking....This was mid-January.


----------



## BKnight (Mar 27, 2005)

I'm throwing in another vote for Reno, NV. There are always trails open, every thing from brutal climbs for XC to some professional built DH runs. Theres tahoe with all the resorts all with in an hour, North Star, Sacramento is only 3-4ish hours if you need to go to a big city. Sea otter is only about 7 hours. Vegas is 7-8 hours and you can ride all the time there.
Besides bikes you have tahoe, tons of four wheeling, great venues that come, street vibrations, hot august nights (huge classic car show). Housing is relatively cheap at the moment, just like most places. Theres also a couple of really great bike stores on the south end of reno. If you have kids, the public school system is decent, and UNR is the cheapest university in the country. if you need more convincing just hollar


----------



## SuperbMan (Dec 17, 2004)

I always liked reno , too.

But, where I live now is the bomb (that is, for an outdoorsy family man who appreciates a certain density of higher profile cultural attributes with his dirt pursuits...) and that place is.....Western, MA (right in the Heart of the Pioneer Valley). 

I could wax rhapsodically about the virtues of this last frontier in accessible New England-but, either you're hip to the vibe here or, you'll doubt it based on pre-conceived regional prejudice. If nothing else-I'll put the single track (both in quantity and quality) available withing a 1 hour radius up against thaat anywhere in the world (I've ridden a lot of it-there are many great places, many with very sublimely fantastic views-I'm not saying what we have is better-but, as a pure riding experience it is on par with some of the best).


----------



## poff (Dec 23, 2003)

The problem with culture is that if you want it together with MTB then Europe is your best option.


----------



## luckybastard (Sep 29, 2006)

Phoenix, yes it's horribly hot in the summer...but you can defiantly ride every day of the year. It’s never too cold, muddy or windy. You would just have to do early mornings and night riding in the summer. You have mountains to the north with skiing and cool summer temps...Big city lots of jobs and plenty of deals in real estate now. With all the different trail systems in the metro area you cold defiantly find a place within riding distance of your house.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

luckybastard said:


> Phoenix, yes it's horribly hot in the summer...but you can defiantly ride every day of the year. It's never too cold, muddy or windy. You would just have to do early mornings and night riding in the summer. You have mountains to the north with skiing and cool summer temps...Big city lots of jobs and plenty of deals in real estate now. With all the different trail systems in the metro area you cold defiantly find a place within riding distance of your house.


LOL! I can't wait to remind the guys on the AZ board in a few weeks how they can start their "year round riding".

Sorry, it's a personal peeve of mine, I know the valley has some great riding, and I enjoy it from time to time, but if you can ride "year round" there, then there's no place on the planet that you can't ride year round, it's just a matter of commitment. It takes commitment to ride in -20 temperatures with big fat snow-tires and the right clothing, and it takes commitment to ride in phoenix in the summer when it's 115 or more, and it may only cool down at night to 95-97, in any case, it takes commitment and it's no more "year round" than alaska.


----------



## luckybastard (Sep 29, 2006)

Jayem said:


> it's no more "year round" than alaska.


What ever...What do you need to ride in Phoenix's "Off Season"? An alarm clock and lots of water, that's it. Most people have that. If your not a morning person? $200 for a real nice light.

He did mention a "real city with real jobs" in his criteria. So that knocks out about 80% of these recommendations. Most of them are great places that I'd much rather live than PHX, but I also need a real job. So I'm in Phx until I can afford to move to a sweet little mountain town like Durango.

By the way do you ever ride with Kevin Perlak in the "Biscut"?


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

luckybastard said:


> What ever...What do you need to ride in Phoenix's "Off Season"? An alarm clock and lots of water, that's it. Most people have that. If your not a morning person? $200 for a real nice light.
> 
> He did mention a "real city with real jobs" in his criteria. So that knocks out about 80% of these recommendations. Most of them are great places that I'd much rather live than PHX, but I also need a real job. So I'm in Phx until I can afford to move to a sweet little mountain town like Durango.
> 
> By the way do you ever ride with Kevin Perlak in the "Biscut"?


Don't know a kevin, if he's part of the prescott cycling club then I definitely don't know him.

True, most of the cities would be knocked away due to non-realistic job opportunities, but again, "lots" of water doesn't even cut it, I can go through 100oz in an hour up here above 5000' when it's hot in the summer, there simply isn't enough water and electrolytes to keep one going for a significant period of time down there.


----------



## luckybastard (Sep 29, 2006)

Jayem said:


> Don't know a kevin, if he's part of the prescott cycling club then I definitely don't know him.
> 
> True, most of the cities would be knocked away due to non-realistic job opportunities, but again, "lots" of water doesn't even cut it, I can go through 100oz in an hour up here above 5000' when it's hot in the summer, there simply isn't enough water and electrolytes to keep one going for a significant period of time down there.


He's the cop who got shot up there a few months ago. I was in the Air Force with him...

True, I keep those dawn/night rides to a around a hour mid June-Aug.


----------



## OnyRS (Dec 17, 2007)

It's never 100 degrees in Phoenix at sunrise...


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

OnyRS said:


> It's never 100 degrees in Phoenix at sunrise...


The hottest overnight low I recall from last year was 97.

Give it ten minutes...100 degrees. 97 ain't that far off. The other thing to consider is that the heat-island effect will mean that eventually, it will be 100 degrees in phoenix at sunrise. As more building takes place around the fringes of the valley, more heat is concentrated back into the valley, this has been happening for years and the temps reflect it. Again ~100 degrees on the hottest days at sunrise, it takes commitment and it's no more year round than any other place.


----------



## glenzx (Dec 19, 2003)

radair said:


> Hahaha, I think you read the OP's handle as DurtGurl! Subliminal message there, Glen?
> 
> Oh, in the 'old days' the correct answer to this question would be "Peoria!"
> 
> Out!


DOH! Yer right.

LMAO - Peoria???
yow.


----------



## PDG60 (Jan 13, 2004)

*Bend, OR*

Someday:thumbsup:


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Another vote for Colorado Front Range. Skiing close. Good beer close. Riding nearly year round. More affordable than mountain resort type towns, but not as affordable as Nebraska. If temps approach 100 in summer, go higher in elevation. Temps at or below freezing do not seem as cold in our dry, sunny climate. 300+ days of sunshine!


----------



## Rotmilky (Aug 18, 2007)

I'd have to give the nod to Albuquerque, NM for year-round riding and the potential of getting a job that doesn't involve waiting tables or cleaning vacation condos and housing that won't cost a fortune. 

Summers rarely break 100, and if so, there's a number of peaks 12000ft+ less than an hour away that will be int the 50's at most on top. In winter when the snows build up, the 'querque doesn't get enough precipitation to have it last more than a few days. On a day with snow on the ground that you must ride, White Mesa will clear off in a few hours.

Jobs aren't as plentiful as some other locals, but with Sandia National Lab and Kirkland AFB in town, plus lots of DoD contractors like Boeing, Northrup/Grummond, McDonald-Douglass, there are opportunities. It's got an airport, two interstates, and that funky old spanish/hispanic cultural influence going for it. It's got problems, like most cities, and the state of NM isn't for everyone. But, if you really want year-round riding, it's got that in spades.


----------



## happy_ending (May 1, 2007)

im curious of all these mentions for reno...

no doubt you have much goodness for snow and riding nearby and an airport, casinos, relatively affordable living, etc. but, what the hell is reno all about as a town/city and community? i ask this because i have spent some time there and always felt like it was a bit of a nasty little city... kinda dumpy. maybe i just got the wrong impression but fill me in on what makes _the city_ so great other than the proximity of great mtns?

places i would think the op should surely consider (most have been mentioned by now):

*bend, or*... year round riding with a short drive. decent population b/t bend & redmond... more job opps than people realize, imo. expensive. doesnt seem like you are in the pnw.

*flagstaff, az*... see everything above plus its college town and 5 hours from moab & durango and a bit more to t-ride, wolf creek, salida, etc, less to gooseberry/st.george. worldwide tourista destination due to the grand canyon and sedona, though. proximity (2-2.5 hrs) to ginormous phx which has some pluses and minuses. expensive and not much water to speak of. npr recently did a big piece about living here titled "poverty with a view" if that tells yo anything.

*boise, id*... the most underrated little city in the west, imo. college town, proximity to everything an outdoors lover could want (as well as places that would be great to live if you could find work such as stanley, mcall and riggs/tetons/jackson aint far). everytime i have been there ive been blown away by the number of hot ladies as well. clear bonus.

*missoula, mt*... see boise although smaller, colder (longer winter), burlier "ladies" and further from everything (bad or good?... you decide). doesnt really fit your need for sunnier climes i suppose.

ft.collins, durango, gc/fuita or even eagle area, lots of spots on the cal coast. all have good and bad that people that have lived there could elaborate on... the 4 i mentioned are places im familiar with and would (do) live in in an instant given the right job opportunity.

have fun picking a new spot...


----------



## happy_ending (May 1, 2007)

OnyRS said:


> It's never 100 degrees in Phoenix at sunrise...


okay... 95 at sunrise.


----------



## Anchorless (May 15, 2008)

Boise is hardly underrated, though. It's like the least kept secret of the last five years. And sadly, that will be to the detriment of the area and its quality of life. 

/complaining.


----------



## ejbluth (Nov 14, 2007)

Jayem said:


> It takes commitment to ride in -20 temperatures with big fat snow-tires and the right clothing, and it takes commitment to ride in phoenix in the summer when it's 115 or more, and it may only cool down at night to 95-97, in any case, it takes commitment and it's no more "year round" than alaska.


If you're comparing riding in -20 degree temperatures to waking up at 6:00a.m. I guess you would be right.


----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

happy_ending said:


> im curious of all these mentions for reno...
> 
> no doubt you have much goodness for snow and riding nearby and an airport, casinos, relatively affordable living, etc. but, what the hell is reno all about as a town/city and community?


Reno.......so close to hell, you can see Sparks!  

J/K, the proximity to the mountains makes Reno super cool, IMO. It's less than 45 minutes to Truckee and the Sierra's.


----------



## OnyRS (Dec 17, 2007)

happy_ending said:


> okay... 95 at sunrise.


Heck, it's 70 degrees but with 80% humidity here in Atlanta in the morning already and it feels pretty much the same.


----------



## happy_ending (May 1, 2007)

OnyRS said:


> Heck, it's 70 degrees but with 80% humidity here in Atlanta in the morning already and it feels pretty much the same.


sounds great. so phx _&_ atl are places i wouldnt want to live... check.


----------



## tromano (Aug 23, 2007)

Pittsburgh, PA


----------



## happy_ending (May 1, 2007)

Anchorless said:


> Boise is hardly underrated, though. It's like the least kept secret of the last five years. And sadly, that will be to the detriment of the area and its quality of life.
> 
> /complaining.


i say that b/c, around places i have lived (flagstaff, slc, mammoth) i dont think ive ever heard someone talking about boise and/or how great it would be to live there other than guys i have worked with in the usfs.

i had the opportunity to spend a fair bit of time in and around boise due to working on a hotshot crew for several years and those were the guys that seemed to get it about boise, firefighters that is. my other, non-firefighter friends that ride/paddle/hike/etc never mention boise.

i guess that is probably different outside the southwest.


----------



## smilycook (Jan 13, 2004)

happy_ending said:


> i say that b/c, around places i have lived (flagstaff, slc, mammoth) i dont think ive ever heard someone talking about boise and/or how great it would be to live there other than guys i have worked with in the usfs.
> 
> i had the opportunity to spend a fair bit of time in and around boise due to working on a hotshot crew for several years and those were the guys that seemed to get it about boise, firefighters that is. my other, non-firefighter friends that ride/paddle/hike/etc never mention boise.
> 
> i guess that is probably different outside the southwest.


Yup Boise is full-up right now. I would recommend another location unless you are willing to show up and do some trailwork... and don't hate dogs or want to live 20 miles from town and clog up the freeways.


----------



## CraigCreekRider (Apr 12, 2007)

*Throwing Roanoke, VA in the mix*



chickenlegs said:


> Nice call. Harrisonburg hardly ever gets a mention when these "best riding towns" conversations come up. The riding in western VA is tough to beat, IMHO. From Douthat to great north mtn and points in between.
> 
> When it comes to best riding towns (real cities) in the southeast/east, I would say it's Asheville and Harrisonburg at the top, and Chattanooga becoming a real contender.
> 
> To the OP, you can essentially ride year-round in these places... but I can't promise you'll exactly be escaping a "cold wet winter!" Pisgah and GW forests can get cold as sh*t!


Might consider Roanoke area too (Douthat and points South). Good mix of buff trails and backcountry riding on the National Forest. Mostly year round riding, but I usually take off a few weeks in the summer and a few weeks in the winter. More blue collar, less granola like than Asheville, but still not too bad a town. Good riding right in the city. Real estate prices are reasonable and jobs exist, although it's not the highest paying area.


----------



## Jaydude (Apr 1, 2006)

*Colorado Springs Native Here*



luckybastard said:


> How's Co Springs? The winters aren't that bad are they? They get dumped on a couple times a year, but it doesn't stay snowy all year does it?


If we do have lots of snow we just drive an hour south to Pueblo. Good winter riding here.

Springs would be a great choice. Everything from big mountain 4000ft climbs/downhill to flowy rolling single track with minimal climbing.

Less than a 30 minutes drive from my house I can count at least a dozen different sweet rides. If you want get dropped off at the top of Pikes Peak and descend 7000 vertical feet. Tons more riding options 1-2 hours away.

Job market is good, housing is decent ant the Springs has a small town feel.

Ski resorts are about 2 hours away. Plenty of delicious beer. Laughing Lab is my personal fav. Come check out the Springs some time.


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

Move to Canada.

Specifically Penticton BC. Wicked riding MTB and road. Tons of good ski hills in the area. Canadian beer (need I say more). A riding season that is 10 months of the year. 

What more could you ask for?


----------



## sparrow (Dec 30, 2003)

Black Hills of SD. 1.4 million acres of USFS land, lots of trees, treees treees and rocks, lots of trails, long riding season (year round but for a few cold/snow days peppered in the winter), lots of different soils, plenty of other pursuits. Undulating terrain, up to 7,000 feet, high enough for "real mountain" living, but not locked out of riding all winter or gasping for air.

Pick Custer, Hill City, Rapid City, Sturgis, or Spearfish. Good riding out the front door anywhere you go.

EZ flights to Denver, SLC, Minneapolis, Vegas, what have you. Short drive to the Front Range, I-90 is right through with I-25 not far off.  Geographic center of the Lower 48.

www.bhmba.org
www.acmebicycles.com
www.bhfattirefestival.com


----------



## Brown_Teeth (Jan 15, 2004)

Is the riding season there 5 or 3 months a year? Jeez Dakoda??? That's like way worse than the east coast on a mild winter no?


----------



## Oregon (Oct 15, 2004)

Year round riding in Bend, OR isn't a guarantee, and this year it has seemed like summer is never coming. Plus, it is expensive. I'm never moving, but it is expensive.


----------



## austin_bike (Apr 2, 2005)

The answer to this question can be found here:

http://www.austinbike.com

THANKYOU


----------



## ryguy79 (Apr 12, 2007)

luckybastard said:


> How's Co Springs? The winters aren't that bad are they? They get dumped on a couple times a year, but it doesn't stay snowy all year does it?


It sucks here. 

jaydude nailed it though.


----------



## jpine93 (Aug 7, 2007)

another vote for santa cruz. Some of the best riding in CA, beaches, and only 4.5 or 5 hrs in the car to tahoe for snow in the winter.


----------



## atrophy (Sep 23, 2006)

{im curious of all these mentions for reno...}

downtown Reno is a little rough around the edges, but just outside of downtown it is less dirty and very cool. South Reno, where I lived, is very new and clean (and 20min to the Tahoe Rim Trail in Tahoe Meadow). All stores in Reno to shop or eat, and the airport are within a 10 min drive. South Reno has the awesome Thomas Creek/Whites Creek loops and North Reno has Peavine which has an extensive trail system, and is a mountain with about 4500 vertical feet of climbing. The place is a recreation mecca.


----------



## TheStott (Apr 17, 2008)

Since I'm on the East Coast...

Harrisonburg, VA
Davis, WV

Both are central to some amazing riding.


----------



## dburatti (Feb 14, 2004)

Another vote for Reno, er Humboldt, uh, I mean Asheville.....anywhere but Austin. Austin sucks big time for everything, particularly mountain biking. You really don't want to move here.

D


----------



## urinal mint (Mar 31, 2008)

Dangeruss said:


> St. George UT gets my vote. Large-ish town.


?????

Largish town? What?

There is plenty of great riding close by but it's a cultural wasteland.

Nice place to visit but I could never live there.


----------



## urinal mint (Mar 31, 2008)

radair said:


> Oh, in the 'old days' the correct answer to this question would be "Peoria!"
> 
> Out!


Ok, I got it and laughed .


----------



## Hyperbiker (Mar 9, 2008)

*Slc, Ut*

Where else can you ride from the city, catch a major cheap flight 15 mins from your house, ski /mountain bike/tennis/windsurf nearly the same day within a metro system? Workout with Olympic athletes doing serious training. The heck with the Mormons, they don't bug you. The trail systems are amazing, get a few days off and Fruita/Moab/Vernal are drive close. St. Geo in the winter dries out within hours of a snowstorm.

ski Snowbird til June 20th, let that snow come down and you're riding 20 mile singletrack at 8k like the Mid Mtn trail, just you and some random moose.Or do the lift assisted thing at Deer Valley, Snowbasin, Park City, Sundance.

I'm a Calif boy so play time is a birth right, and SLC, UT has the tech infrastructure, ease of traffic in most areas and plenty of hard working folks.

Perhaps this Forum could define, "culture". Every town has movies, beer, plays, a subset of intelligent life if you seek it out.


----------



## AdamD79 (Apr 12, 2006)

I'm from England & live in So Cal. To not have to wash the mud off your bike after every ride, to be able to see the Pacific ocean from the summit of some rides or to ride to or or from it on others & to have 3 or 4 ski resorts a few hours drive or a short flight is good for me. Yes it's expensive, but way less than England. It's cold, dark, cloudy, rainy, muddy & you have to go to another country to ski where they don't even speak the language! Good beer though!


----------



## Impalla (May 10, 2007)

+1 for Ashevegas!


----------



## idbrian (May 10, 2006)

I'm currently looking for a move too and you Austin folks are getting me pumped. I care more about the terrain i'm going over versus the sweeping views. I like the Massachussetts style riding that is mainly flat with large rocky techy features. And my new Pivot Mach 5 likes those trails too. 

My only concern coming from the Northeast is just how hot is the climate there? I get pretty sweaty here, but it does get pretty humid. Is there tree coverage on the trails, is the land green, or is it arid with exception to backyards?


----------



## Scottie5150 (Mar 10, 2004)

*i have been to a few places in my life*

i chose to move to CO. You have heard all the hype, here is the straight dope! Salida CO is it. 14,000 peaks all around really cool liberal town in CO! And some of the best riding anywhere. And the climate is great 40's in the winter for the lows in the day 80's in the summer for highs. They call it the banana belt culture. Did I mention the Monarch Crest. So pretty you will cry 
Scott


----------



## WickedGood (Aug 19, 2008)

*Stay away from Asheville....*

.......bears will eat you, the trails are too long, it rains all the time and the hills are too steep. yeah... there's no mountain biking here...


----------



## knives out (Nov 23, 2007)

I hear Nebraska is nice.


----------



## idbrian (May 10, 2006)

I've looked at Asheville and the beauty and awesome trails comes at a high cost. I live in the NYC metro and the cost of living in Asheville makes where i live seem reasonable. The housing is very expensive in relation to the availability of jobs. I work in the commercial construction business and i'm not sure how i could make a living there.


----------



## grrrah (Mar 26, 2004)

If biking were what you were after, I would say CO or OR, but it would be "almost" year-round. I would vote for Bend, which may be expensive, but its cheap compared to CA. 

In CA, Santa Cruz has all that you want, except the affordability. Maybe in the foothills near sacramento (but not in Sac itself).

JMO


----------



## WickedGood (Aug 19, 2008)

Asheville = Poverty with a view

Love it here anyway. Who needs to save money when you can spend it all on rent?


----------



## HotBlack (Feb 9, 2008)

San Diego.

BAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAA

Oh I already did this. Why am I still here? No wonder I've become so negative...


----------



## Mike E (Apr 16, 2008)

I'd say San Jose, or anywhere in the Silicon Valley, has to be the best big city (million+ pop.) for mnt biking. I've got hundreds of miles of year round riding all within a 45min drive in pretty much any direction. I've got 30+ miles of trails within riding distance of my house. Yeah the traffic sucks, and housing is not even close to being affordable, but if your the type that needs city life, this gives you the best of both worlds. Hell, in what other city do you have the chance of hitting a mountian lion in the middle of a six lane highway


----------



## dirt farmer (Mar 28, 2005)

Oregon trails suck arse. DO NOT go to Oregon!


----------



## scorpionwoman (Jul 7, 2006)

idbrian said:


> I'm currently looking for a move too and you Austin folks are getting me pumped. I care more about the terrain i'm going over versus the sweeping views. I like the Massachussetts style riding that is mainly flat with large rocky techy features. And my new Pivot Mach 5 likes those trails too.
> 
> My only concern coming from the Northeast is just how hot is the climate there? I get pretty sweaty here, but it does get pretty humid. Is there tree coverage on the trails, is the land green, or is it arid with exception to backyards?


I suggest you go to our local MB forum and post your questions. It's a great way to meet your soon-to-be fellow riders, anyway.

http://bikemojo.com/speak/
look under "Austin Voodoo"


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

The Four Corners Region is at the more temperate end of the Rockies, has a wealth of outdoor rec opportunities year round, is home to some of the best mt biking in the world.

If you need a big city won't like it.


----------



## wasea04 (Apr 2, 2007)

*Not St.George...............*



crager34 said:


> St. George UT. I would say Moab, but finding good paying work for as much as it cost to live here is tough, without having 2 or more jobs.


St.George is actually quite lousy, too hot, dry and dusty, not many trails, expensive real estate, peculiar people.........St.George sucks, I'd stay away.


----------



## Fat Bob (Mar 5, 2004)

idbrian said:


> I'm currently looking for a move too and you Austin folks are getting me pumped. I care more about the terrain i'm going over versus the sweeping views. I like the Massachussetts style riding that is mainly flat with large rocky techy features. And my new Pivot Mach 5 likes those trails too.
> 
> My only concern coming from the Northeast is just how hot is the climate there? I get pretty sweaty here, but it does get pretty humid. Is there tree coverage on the trails, is the land green, or is it arid with exception to backyards?


I moved to central TX after living in the Mid-Atlantic area for 20+ years. You won't have anything like what you're used to back home. The rocks here are sharp & pointy, and there are a ton of them along with ledges. The upshot to this is that you'll be able to climb on these rocks and won't experience the slip & spin you're used to on the slickish round rocks up there. Trees have been the biggest disappointment for me here. It's not that there aren't any trees, it's just that they're scrub like and small. Mostly cedar & live oak, which took me a while to get used to. The good thing is that there's hardly any humidity here, certainly not like up there... the downshot to this is that the sun is very intense here, I still haven't gotten used to it and I've been here for almost 4 years. If you are going to move to TX, Austin is the place to be as it will seem normal. The housing prices are stupid cheap in Central TX so if you had a house in MA, expect to have a huge house here, or buy a smaller older house in a great neighborhood. I made the mistake of moving to a small town between Austin & San Antonio for work and really wish I had just bought in Austin. I've lived here long enough now where Austin traffic seems bad, and I lived in DC & Atlanta. All in all, you'll get a good quality of life here, the riding is not at all what you're used to, but that can be a good thing. Year round riding is possible here, but it does get toasty in the summer so be prepared to ride early am or after 7 in the evening. If you live outside of Austin, be prepared to *drive* a lot! Things are spread out here, but you'll get used to that.


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 5, 2008)

*Tough to say*

Every place has its ups and downs. My favorite place is Bend from May to October. However, I have ridden in St. George and other cool places and work in the Gorge. PDX sucks!

Jaybo


----------



## jmallory (Jul 29, 2008)

Slo?


----------



## dburatti (Feb 14, 2004)

There are MUCH better places to live than Austin. Don't waste time or energy even thinking about moving to Austin. It's not worth it. 

There are no mountains. 

Last year Austin had at least 67 days of temperatures of 100 degrees or hotter. 

Traffic sucks.

There are way more males than females, which is good if you're a straight female or a gay male.

Again, don't even bother.

D
:thumbsup:


----------



## callmetheNewGuy (May 19, 2008)

Impalla said:


> +1 for Ashevegas!


make that 2. ski resorts within 2 hours drives, THOUSANDS of miles of trails within an hour drive, hot summers, not too cold winters (not much snow anymore )beautiful springs (a frefreshing amount of rain, but nothing compared to NW). definitely rideable year-round. asheville may be the 2nd gayest city behind San Fran, and the #1 lesbian city in the US, (homophobes beware) but there is so much PASSION in this city! truly a crowd for everyone here. land is going fast, and its not that cheap, i hear.


----------



## idbrian (May 10, 2006)

Thanks Fat Bob, that was helpful. Don't worry dburatti, i'll be bringing my own girl, if i do decide on moving there. 

Been doing a lot of looking around and Portmouth NH seems like a pretty awesome area, seeing as Northeast isn't getting much love in this thread. An hour from Boston, and access to North Boston business's. There are a ton of super technical trails there and an hour from good skiing. Not year round riding though.


----------



## amato (May 3, 2009)

cannesdo said:


> Another vote for Santa Cruz...That place really grows on you. Between the big trees and the ocean and the biking....This was mid-January.


What beach is this? looks kinda like 26th but there isn't really skim there in winter.


----------



## acctnut (Dec 1, 2008)

Ashland, OR. Although as I age I'm starting to discount Ashland as I don't always wake up dying to climb 5000 ft and decend the same gnarly vertical mile. There is no real rolling recovery riding here, unless you enjoy riding though hellhole hwy 99north. I'm surprised there hasn't been a TDF climbing superstar from this town. You can make it here with the right business plan and backing.

Otherwise, San Carlos, Redwood City, Menlo Park & Palo Alto, CA has some riding, although kinda tamed and semi-suburban. Housing is outrageous, but if you're a smarty you'll save some money to move someplace cool. Bay area people are kinda bland too, it's like reliving high school every day.

Also look into St. Johnsbury or Burke VT. There's tons of trails there in the kingdom system, although snowed in most of the long winter. Houses start in the $20,000 range with no jobs. Again, you need the slick business plan and backing. Talk about real poverty with a view.


----------



## bandit350 (Apr 9, 2005)

*az to asheville....*



WickedGood said:


> .......bears will eat you, the trails are too long, it rains all the time and the hills are too steep. yeah... there's no mountain biking here...


two bears in my fenced front yard friday night. the mountains are very green due to all of the recent rain.

the riding sucks in asheville and is the main reason i moved here. wait, what?

moved here from phoenix. different riding. i miss az but don't regret moving closer to family. we were looking for a town like prescott, flag, or durango. it has a similar feel.

jobs in asheville, like many of the popular towns mentioned, are scarce. i would not have moved here w/out something lined up.


----------



## snowjnky (Oct 7, 2005)

Fresno or El Segundo CA


----------



## atl_hooligan (Oct 15, 2004)

Marin County, CA would be high on my list. Maui or Kawaii would be up there as well.


----------



## themanmonkey (Nov 1, 2005)

I know I could get punched if I ever get to Barbie Camp again for outing this place, but I must add Eugene, OR to the list. I lived there for two years and the riding in town isn't too bad and the riding within a 45 minute drive is stellar. I've lived a whole lot of places and it's right up there. I'd also ad Spokane, WA and my home town Coeur d'Alene, ID to the list.

The riding near where I live in Bloomsburg, PA is also pretty damn awesome if you don't mind rocks and is never crowded. I'm also hearing great things about Springfield, MO where I'm moving to in August.


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

Florida. We have HUGE mountains.


----------



## rdw0123 (Mar 30, 2008)

Denver, CO


----------



## scoutcat (Mar 30, 2008)

*gallup? u cant be serious*



bsieb said:


> I'll put in a plug for Gallup, NM. Within half a days drive from Durango, Teluride, Moab, Phoenix, Albuquerque, Sante Fe, Taos, Flagstaff (another good choice, btw), with mild winters and mild summers, plenty of good good riding in the nearby (20 mins) Zuni Mts, plus the famous High Desert Trail System at your doorstep. Small town atmosphere, great art scene. Real. Wish someone would open a microbrewery, but no shortage of good beer.


although gallup may be near myriad trails and cool places, it is a complete hole. i know this, i lived there 6 years. sorry to be so negative but theres really not much to like about gallup - it may be near good things but gallup itself sucks.


----------



## mikeridesabike (Feb 16, 2009)

idbrian said:


> I've looked at Asheville and the beauty and awesome trails comes at a high cost. I live in the NYC metro and the cost of living in Asheville makes where i live seem reasonable. The housing is very expensive in relation to the availability of jobs. I work in the commercial construction business and i'm not sure how i could make a living there.


Drive an hour down the mountain to SC and the Greenville/Spartanburg area has reasonable housing costs and plenty of jobs (usually). We still hang out on the same trails as our Asheville friends on the weekends. We just don't quite have the "cool" factor. Or quite as many hippies roaming the streets.


----------



## idbrian (May 10, 2006)

mikeridesabike said:


> Drive an hour down the mountain to SC and the Greenville/Spartanburg area has reasonable housing costs and plenty of jobs (usually). We still hang out on the same trails as our Asheville friends on the weekends. We just don't quite have the "cool" factor. Or quite as many hippies roaming the streets.


Is Greenville an hour from Pisgah and Dupont? Is there technical riding more local to Greenville for post-work rides?


----------



## mikeridesabike (Feb 16, 2009)

idbrian said:


> Is Greenville an hour from Pisgah and Dupont? Is there technical riding more local to Greenville for post-work rides?


Paris Mtn. State Park has about 10 miles of trail with some good climbing. 1 very technical downhill.

Clemson and Spartanburg have some good riding as well.

But forget about winter sports unless you want to get on a plane. Yes, you can drive to several NC ski hills, but they really suck. Snowshoe, WV, is an 8 hour drive.


----------



## bigbluedodge (Jan 18, 2008)

The best place to live is in your vehicle, then you can ride in all of the bada$$ places you want. It's how I spent about 5 years and it was sweet. I have called many places home, but my vote would have to be for the Shenandoah Valley! Simply amazing!


----------



## DavidNeiles (May 8, 2008)

Chattanooga TN, I love it here and we have got some amazing trails here and the surrounding areas, FUN.


----------



## ZeroNine3 (May 18, 2009)

+1 for Denver, CO. Although I didn't mountain bike when I lived there, I still loved it. The Denver metro area is huge.... lots to do, except finding a beach.


----------



## ebineezer (Sep 6, 2007)

Nueva Jersey


----------



## NE2NM (Dec 5, 2006)

I moved to Albuquerque 3 years ago and am enjoying it. Of course it has it's cons, but the pros definitely outweight the bad.

1.5 hours away
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=524097

after work ride
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=524876

after work ride
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=520610

That's just for starters.


----------



## mtbike52 (Feb 11, 2008)

*New Mexico*

Here in the Albuquerque, Santa Fe area we have the best of both worlds. Everything fron desert to high Mtn riding. Pretty much year around. Pluss great snow in the northern mtns.


----------



## idbrian (May 10, 2006)

What are the Albuquerque cons? That place came up as my #1 in a survey for me. My main turn-off would be that i am in the Engineering/Contractor/Construction field i wouldn't imagine an abundance of construction goes on in that area.


----------



## NE2NM (Dec 5, 2006)

idbrian said:


> What are the Albuquerque cons? That place came up as my #1 in a survey for me. My main turn-off would be that i am in the Engineering/Contractor/Construction field i wouldn't imagine an abundance of construction goes on in that area.


Crime, low humidity, idot drivers, nepotism at the workplace

There actually is quite a bit of commercial contruction in the city. Hotels, movie studios, HP call center, road work, schools.

Many work for the gubment - at the Kirkland Airforce base, Sandia labs, defense contractors, etc.

As of June 2009 the unemployment rate in all NM was 5.4%. The national average is 9.4%

city, state and fed jobs in ABQ ---> http://www.cabq.gov/jobs/


----------



## rpinata (Jan 29, 2009)

_"What are the Albuquerque cons?"_

That made me laugh. I'll give you one...I was riding up in Tablezon last weekend and there was a 6' diamondback right in the middle of the road. Scary shite, man.

But if you do come out here, don't camp at the KOA by the freeway and Tramway. You'll get your shite ripped-off.


----------



## Jaydude (Apr 1, 2006)

ZeroNine3 said:


> +1 for Denver, CO. Although I didn't mountain bike when I lived there, I still loved it. The Denver metro area is huge.... lots to do, except finding a beach.


IMO C Springs Blows away Denver for Riding. More less crowded trails.


----------



## poff (Dec 23, 2003)

Sun Valley ID blows. I mean it blows most other places.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

No argument. Bend, Oregon is the best. Nuff said.


----------



## Dan-G (Mar 8, 2009)

yeah from pics ive seen and from what i have heard people say someplace out west is the best. a state near the mexican boarder


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

> a state near the mexican boarder


Wrong. So wrong.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

I know the place that has it all.

But not sharing.

(and I don't necessarily live there--yet).

Kona 0197 is close.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

urinal mint said:


> ?????
> 
> Nice place to visit but I could never live there.


The trails are a nice place to visit, the town isn't even nice to visit. I apologize to all the St. G people for my comment.


----------



## idbrian (May 10, 2006)

NE2NM said:


> Crime, low humidity, idot drivers, nepotism at the workplace


Low humidity is bad? Or are you being sarcastic?


----------



## cbrossman (Mar 23, 2004)

*If you have to move to Colorado,*

the front range is the best. They have it all!


----------



## NE2NM (Dec 5, 2006)

idbrian said:


> Low humidity is bad? Or are you being sarcastic?


That was sarcastic, but the rest are accurate.


----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

I like Bellingham for my style of riding. Good bit of killer XC, AM and gnar-gnar. The proximity to B.C. doesn't hurt either. 1 hour to Woodlot, 1.5 hours to the Shore and 2.5 to Whistler. We're on the water so sea kayaking after work is also very much a reality. We get a fair bit of rain, so it's (thankfully) not for everyone.

Bend is rad. I'd probably sell my DH bike if I lived there and just ride my hardtail for XC and my 6x6 for their bigger stuff. Seems like every third house is for sale right now, so I'm guessing the housing market has tanked down there - not surprising considering how many people have moved there in the last decade.

EB


----------



## taterbug (Jul 30, 2008)

Eureka Springs AR. It has the Lake Leatherwood trail system and it kicks butt. I went a couple of years ago right after they had the Eureka Springs Fat Tire Festival and the trails were tight, rooted, rocky and technical. I think you are in the lower Ozarks so there are some pretty steep climbs. But, the system connects to about 110 miles of trails that are as good as any I have ever ridden.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

Oregon!!


----------

